# Looking for rescues/groups around Longview TX



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Open this link and use the email address located near the bottom of the page. When emailing the person ask if they know of a rescue that can help if they cannot. http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/TX811.html

This pup is beautiful. I almost brought home a pup that looked just like him. One of the doc's brought him home, but I was the backup. I still wish I brought him home.

Check through this site. I don't know anything about the rescues listed, so please use caution.

http://www.realtime.net/~wbrogden/rescue.html


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Open this link and use the email address located near the bottom of the page. When emailing the person ask if they know of a rescue that can help if they cannot. http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/TX811.html
> 
> This pup is beautiful. I almost brought home a pup that looked just like him. One of the doc's brought him home, but I was the backup. I still wish I brought him home.


 
Thanks Kimm. I wish we could take her. She is so pretty and you can just tell she's could be such a great dog for someone.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry... about the him instead of her. The beautiful pup I almost brought home was a he! I hope this puppy will be cared for until someone steps in to help.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Sorry... about the him instead of her. The beautiful pup I almost brought home was a he! I hope this puppy will be cared for until someone steps in to help.


 
No problem. Unfortunately I don't think she is... My Daughter knows about her but cannot foster her and is diligently looking for some way to get this pup away from the owner (who will give her up voluntarily).


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I posted this link this am and it looks like it can be used twice today. Here is a listing of rescue/shelters in TX by city. PLEASE email them. This poor baby needs help immediately if he isn't even being fed. http://www.freewebs.com/adoptiionsan...rstextlist.htm  Also, could your sister call HER vet and get leads for a foster. Perhaps they would even take short term until a rescue could get him once they know the full story.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*here are some Make sure they aren't Kill Shelters*

here are some Make sure they aren't Kill Shelters



Tonya Griffith's Animal Rescue, Inc.
... donations to send 32 male cats through the neuter scooter event in Longview, 
Texas. ... Hawkins Animal Clinic 1129 N. Beulah, P.O. Box 1037 Hawkins, TX 75765 
... Animal Clinic and put Tonya Griffith's Animal Rescue for the memo, ...

www.tgar.petfinder.com/
Dog and Cat Adoption and Dog and Cat Rescue --- Longview, Texas
Longview, Texas Pet Adoption. Adopt a Pet in Longview, Texas and Save A Life!

www.adoptapet.com/adoption_rescue/72435.html
Dog and Cat Adoption and Dog and Cat Rescue --- Longview, Texas
To find another local animal shelter, humane society, SPCA, dog rescue or cat 
... Partnership for Pets of East Texas Longview, TX 75605 (903) 295-8919 ...

www.adoptapet.com/adoption_rescue/77288.html
Find a Meetup Group Near You! - Dog Rescue Meetups - Longview
Find Meetup Groups in Longview, TX, us about Dog Rescue.

dogrescue.meetup.com/cities/us/tx/longview/
Animal Adoption & Rescue - Longview TX - Texas - Pets
Longview Animal Adoption and Rescue - For the city dwellers who don't want or 
like kids, Animal Adoption and Rescue of Longview can help.

www.myhuckleberry.com/Texas/Longview/Pets/Animal_Adoption_~_Rescue.aspx


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I posted this link this am and it looks like it can be used twice today. Here is a listing of rescue/shelters in TX by city. PLEASE email them. This poor baby needs help immediately if he isn't even being fed. http://www.freewebs.com/adoptiionsan...rstextlist.htm Also, could your sister call HER vet and get leads for a foster. Perhaps they would even take short term until a rescue could get him once they know the full story.


 
Actually it's my daughter and yeah, she has talked to her vet and put up some photos. Just so far no luck.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie and Angel*

Katie and Angel

What kind of pup is she? Shepherd?Rottweiler?
She/he is just gorgeous?
Can someone take care of her until a rescue is found.
These people are so cruel!!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Katie and Angel
> 
> What kind of pup is she? Shepherd?Rottweiler?
> She/he is just gorgeous?
> ...


They believe she is a Lab/German Shephard cross. My Daughter adopted her sister from the person whose car they were dumped in (the person had gone into a store and left the car unlocked and when she came back there were three puppies left in it). This puppy had been adopted by a girl and her boyfriend and the boyfriend's father works with my daughter Rhiannon. That's how Rhiannon knows about it. 

Well the son now works far away and it is left up to the girlfriend to care for the puppy and... simply put, she's lazy white trash who can't be bothered with it... 

The puppy is being fed now as the Father went off on the girl when he found out she wasn't feeding it and he made the decision that the pupy needs to be given to a better owner because he's worried (and rightfully so) that the girl will just continue to mistreat it.

Rhiannon would like to foster the puppy but she already has two dogs (one of which is this puppies sister) and just doesn't have the money to do so (shots vets bill, etc...). So she is desperately putting all her efforts into finding this girl a home.

I live in California and cannot provide any help other than trying to give the word out to as many people as possible.

And yes, she is a beautiful pup and I so wish I could take her but I just can't and it breaks my heart....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Katie

I applaud your Daughter for doing the right thing and trying to find the pup a home, but if she took her in it probably wouldn't be for long. She is so adorable.

I am very worried that this pup might not make it if left there.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please tell her to got to petfinder.com and do a search for rescues in Longview, this is what I came up with:

http://www.petfinder.com/awo/index.cgi?location=longview,+tx&keyword=


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Please tell her to got to petfinder.com and do a search for rescues in Longview, this is what I came up with:
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/awo/index.cgi?location=longview,+tx&keyword=


She's trying those and has already tried Partnerships for Pets and Tonya Grififth. We've also posted in some other forums as well.

Thank you all so much for your help. Hopefully we'll get this poor girl a home soon.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Katie
> 
> I applaud your Daughter for doing the right thing and trying to find the pup a home, but if she took her in it probably wouldn't be for long. She is so adorable.
> 
> I am very worried that this pup might not make it if left there.


She already has two dogs, two cats and a bird and she just can't afford the vet costs. I'd love to take her but it just isn't doable.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

*She has a new home!*

In the short time between when my daughter emailed me and my posting a local couple answered one of the ads, went by and looked at her and fell in love with her. 

Thanks All!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

KatieandAngie said:


> In the short time between when my daughter emailed me and my posting a local couple answered one of the ads, went by and looked at her and fell in love with her.
> 
> Thanks All!


This is wonderful news! I hope her new family adores her. She deserves to be adored and very loved.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Kimm said:


> This is wonderful news! I hope her new family adores her. She deserves to be adored and very loved.


Pretty sure she will be. My daughter told the father told her that the couple just instantly fell for her (plus he's a dog person so she feels pretty good about his judgement).


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

happy ending!! Yeah!!!

(i'm amazed at the # of goldens I've seen on Texas rescue sites--what's the deal?)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

So very happy!!

So glad she has found a loving home!


----------

